# Life in KL: Cost of living, tax, family, Job, school and other information



## mylifeinkl2014 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dear Sir,

I have an offer in KL and currently exploring cost of living and taxation in Malaysia. I will have two office locations: Employer Office in Lingkaran Syed Putra and client office in Cyberjaya.

It would be great and really helpful to seek you valuable guidance regarding:


Where should i look for affordable Rent between Lingkaran Syed Putra and Cyberjaya. Preferably where we can find majority of Indian community staying there?
Are the allowances paid by employer taxable in KL?
How an expat save taxes on his/her income earned in KL?
I have a kid of age 5 and currently in Sr KG in india, What are the good schools in KL (between Lingkaran Syed Putra and Cyberjaya) where majority of Indians opt for the school?
How much is the cost of such schools on an average?
I will bring my family on dependent visa, I heard my spouse can not get job on Dependent visa. What is the possibility of getting job in KL. She is Mtech/Btech in Electronics & Telecommunication and currently working as a Asst Professor in India for last 5 years.
What is the best and popular job site for teachers/professors in KL?
What is the best and popular job site to search for a Rent?
What is the best and popular job site to search for a school? or list of affordable top schools?
What is a total monthly cost of living in KL (Including Rent, Groceries, Phone, Internet, Transportation-Taxi/Train, TV etc)
Any contacts of Agents to search for rent. How much they normally they charge for their services
Do we need to pay advance deposit for rent flat?

Thanks
Jason


----------

